# Bleeding air from the injector lines



## Dirtdoc (5 mo ago)

My Kubota B8200D died on me last week and I was able to get it restarted by following the instructions in my users manual. However, it started leaking fuel from the injector line connection. I took the line loose again and reconnected it but I continued to get a small leak. While doing some searching on the net I saw a reference to being very gentle when reconnecting the injector line to the head of the injector because there's O ring in there, which may get damaged. If I did damage it how do I change that O ring? Since all three lines are connected to each other does that entire assembly have to come off as one piece and will any O ring work or is there a special type to order? Likewise I imagine that injector holes need to be covered while you're changing the O ring or O rings and what is the best cover those holes to keep dust out?
Has anyone seen a video on O ring replacements?
Thanks Larry


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Larry, welcome to the forum.

The little tubes that are connected together are what I call return lines for excess or overflow diesel fuel, normally return excess fuel the the fuel tank. These are low pressure lines. See items #11 on attached parts diagram. 









Kubota B8200DP (4wd) Parts


Kubota B8200DP (4wd) Parts



www.messicks.com




*__*

There may be little o-rings on the little tube connector. I don't think so, as the diagram would list them separately. See item #3 on attached parts diagram. If it is leaking where the tube connects, install a little hose clamp on it. Also, it may be that your little tube has a crack in it, leaking there. 









Kubota B8200DP (4wd) Parts


Kubota B8200DP (4wd) Parts



www.messicks.com


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I think u may have the inj pump and injectors confused..
The only orings are in THE PUMP..not the injectors..
The injectors are sealed w a copper/aluminum gasket UNDER the return rail..
It goes, nut, rail, gasket.
Yes the rail connects each injector and comes off and goes on in 1 piece..
It’s not uncommon for it to crack..
Blow it off real good and sprinkle it w baby powder.. the leak trail will show up in the powder..
Just be aware, u have to take off the rail in 1 piece.. so get the appropriate # of gaskets..
The gaskets are a crimp seal.. meaning u only get 1 use outta them..1 and done..


----------

